# Renault Laguna - Electric Window Problem - how to resolve with Renault Ireland?



## JP1234 (12 Jun 2011)

In September 2009 we bought a 2nd hand 2005 Laguna from Renault Wexford. Within a couple of weeks we found some minor faults which they fixed under the warranty.   In May 2010 this dealership went into liquidation and within weeks we started having problems with the driver window sticking. We contacted another Renault dealer in the county who said they couldn't fix it as the warranty was with the other dealer.  We got a temporary fix on the window but the mechanic advised we would need to get the whole thing replaced.

We have been in contact with Renault Ireland who effectively washed their hands of the problem and we had resigned to paying for the repair ourselves. However, our mechanic mentioned that there was something on The Consumer Show recently about Renault electric windows failing and Renault had agreed that anyone with a problem could avail of a free check-up and that they were dealing with the problem on a case by case basis. 

We contacted the new Renault dealership who took over from the liquidated one but they are refusing to give us the free check, stating it is only certain models. We went back to Renault Ireland who just told us  to contact the dealer. I emailed them back saying if they read the email properly they would see we had already done that, and pointing out as it was a known issue with Renault  what would they do for us. We have had no reply.

Has anyone else come up against this and how did you resolve it.? According to the dealer here it is only Scenics which have the problem with a quick search shows it is a big problem across the range.

I can't find any contact email other than the enquiry form and responding the email they sent us has not worked.


----------



## Sandals (12 Jun 2011)

The Consumer Show did say they would be following up on this story, perhaps they could be of some help as they were in other peoples cases...


----------



## thelegend (12 Jun 2011)

There is a problem with renault window regulators. And any of the dealers that replace the regulator will be compensated by Renault .


----------



## JP1234 (13 Jun 2011)

We emailed the Consumer Show, got a standard reply. I don't really expect them to be able to do much other than if enough people contact them it might put more pressure on Renault.

The dealer is point blank refusing to help us, I might give them another try this week though.


----------



## turtle77 (13 Jun 2011)

useless info warning!
I can completely empathise.
We've dealt with that new dealer in wexford; I believe they are part of a bigger group. Safe to say I'll not be going near them again. 
We actually now deal with a mechanic who used to work for Sidney's (New Ross branch, admittedly). 
So, if it comes to having to pay for the regulator yourself, feel free to DM me and he'll save you a few quid.
Also if you fancy buying another 2005 Renault Laguna feel free to send me an offer. Any offer. Please


----------



## JP1234 (13 Jun 2011)

Thanks Turtle!

We won't be touching a Renault again either, this is after owning between us 7 of them over the years.

My husband actually knows the ex manager of Sidneys in New Ross so he may be able to help us out, but if not I will be in touch with you via PM.  The car is due it's NCT next month so it looks likely we will have to just pay up ourselves.

Think I will pass on the offer of the car mind you


----------



## thelegend (13 Jun 2011)

I brought megaine with same problem to dealer and they charged me for labour only. Said Renault had admitted to dodgy regulators !


----------



## ondeball (13 Jun 2011)

I dealt with a different Renault dealer in Wexford when I bought a 2002 Renault Megane in 2005. I got rid of it just two months ago but over it's time with me I had to get a new motor for the windscreen wipers, completely rewire the speedo and odometer and get a new battery.

I will never touch a Renault again, the electrics are brutal once it hits 80k miles.


----------

